# I still miss my silly boy



## tygerlily (Apr 22, 2005)

It's been about a year since I lost my black lab to cancer. He was only 7 when he went. We'd always had dogs when I was a kid, but he was my first dog. I was living alone during college and desperately wanted a german shepherd to keep me company. Well, my dad was helping me in my search and one day called me and told me that he found a good dog for me, except that it wasn't a german shepherd it was a 1 year old male lab. I was skeptical at first cause my heart was set on a GSD, but after hearing more I finally gave in. His name was Indy and he had been trained as a drug sniffing dog but was too playful so could not be used. He turned out to be an amazingly wonderful dog. Playful, protective, silly, confident, and lovable. It was just me and him for a few years then my husband joined the picture followed by german shepherds. He was loved by all my family and friends and was the flower dog in my wedding. I have a lot of wonderful memories of me and my silly boy, he was with me through a lot and I will always miss him.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Tears in my eyes and a smile as I look at your boy. My first true 'rescue' was a Black Labbie girl who was thrown away as a puppy because she was not a GSD. Everyone who met her wanted her. She stole my heart and once saved my life. I look for her in every single Lab I see to this day. ID


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I too had a dog like yours, but mine was a GSD. His name was Czar and he also passed from cancer at the age of 6. Czar and I did it all together. He was my best friend. He let my husband come into the picture and showed my husband how easy it was to love a shepherd. He never got to see my son. Tom was born 3 months after he passed. Ringo was Tommy's protector til the age of 13 1/2. I know that Czar will be the first one I see when it is my time. It will be a Grand reunion just as it will be for you and your boy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What am amazing looking dog. I'm sorry for your loss and hope you are comforted by memories of times you spent with him.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

It is wonderful you gave 1 year old dog a great life, he looks so happy and content, sorry he passed young, it is very hard.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> What great pictures! I'm sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing some of your wonderful memories and pictures of Indy - love the picture of him in the Christmas hat.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

What a sweetheart, kind eyes. I can see the personality in his smile. Keep that smile in your heart, he still has the ability to comfort you. I'm so sorry for your pain.


----------

